# [BOOT] G5 BOPRI 1.8 ghz



## willi4m (20 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Voilà après plusieurs jours d'inactivité, mon Mac G5 bipro 1.8ghz ne veut plus demarré.
J'ai testé le boot sur le cd léopard.
Le vide de la vnram et la pram.
Enlever la pile une bonne heure.
Débranché la prise plusieurs heures.
Enlever mes périphérique usb et firewire.
Le boot avec SHIFT enfoncé.
J'ai chipoté a enlever mes ram et les remettre pour les tester rien a  faire !!

Ma config est :
G5 bipro 1.8ghz
2go de ram
500 go hdd en raid 0
et carte graphique ati radeon 9600 pro

Voila, communauté Mac, a l'aiiiiiiide !!


----------



## Invité (24 Juin 2008)

Un reset Pmu ?

Débrancher le câble d'alim
appuyer UNE SEULE FOIS sur le petit bouton "Pmu reset button" du schéma ci-dessous
attendre au moins 10s avant de rebrancher le câble.


----------

